# Trip to Hell (for piano)



## aleazk

Hi, this is the sketch of my new composition for piano (it's incomplete). It is an imaginary trip to hell. Although the piece is one, is divided into episodes:

1) (from 0:00 to 1:51) The ambiguous ingenuity

2) (from 1:51 to 3:40) At the Gates of Hell

3) (from 3:40 ...) Devil's Dance (only the main theme)

etc..


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fhell

:devil::devil::devil::lol::lol:


----------



## Polednice

What do you mean by "ambiguous ingenuity"?


----------



## aleazk

Polednice said:


> What do you mean by "ambiguous ingenuity"?


is at your discretion


----------



## kv466

It's quite lovely in some sections and is nicely played throughout. While I usually am quite fond of the sudden fade-out at the end in pieces, I don't know if this one worked for me. Enjoyed it, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Too many notes and no suitable transitions.


----------



## aleazk

Vaneyes said:


> Too many notes and no suitable transitions.


well, i have worked carefully the transitions: the soft part of the start begins to distort at 1:20, in mood, until you get the climax at the hell's gates. then you have that mysterious section in 3:27 (imagine that suddenly all the demons begin to leave a space, forming a round, and you do not know what will happen) which is the preparation for the sudden appearance of the devil, dancing and making all kind of funny faces. but since this is a work in progress, i will check the transitions, then.


----------



## HexameronVI

Wow, this is amazing! I'm writing my own diabolical piece, so the title intrigued me...anyway, keep on writing. I'd love to hear how it turns out. Does the hero escape in the end?


----------



## aleazk

HexameronVI said:


> Wow, this is amazing! I'm writing my own diabolical piece, so the title intrigued me...anyway, keep on writing. I'd love to hear how it turns out. Does the hero escape in the end?


haha, funny, this afternoon, when I was on the bus, I was thinking precisely in that. should i kill the hero or I let him to a glorious victory?:lol:, probably, the second choice. but after the devil's dance, it will come "the devil seduces the hero", and then the finale, "the escape of the hero":devil:


----------



## Rasa

To get the point across, you should write it for midi instruments. Torture and damnation guaranteed.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Sounds like Alkan with a little bit less meth. Great job


----------



## aleazk

Dodecaplex said:


> Sounds like Alkan with a little bit less meth. Great job


I'm keeping the meth for the devil's dance episode :devil:


----------



## aleazk

Rasa said:


> To get the point across, you should write it for midi instruments. Torture and damnation guaranteed.


mm, my own piano playing it's enough punishment


----------



## violadude

I think the composition is pretty good. I am always a fan of your harmonies as you know. And like your other compositions, it is very evocative as well. I like how you portray the gates of hell and I like the impressionistic style of your music, I can tell Ravel is a big influence. The piece kind of reminds me of Valentin Silvestrov's 1st string quartet. That piece starts off very tonal and easy on the ears and gets more and more dissonant and off kilter as it goes along. It does so at a lot slower pace than your piano piece here, but it still reminded me a bit of that. The transitions sound fine to me. The only thing I would criticize the piece on perhaps is that the sections don't sound contrasted enough maybe. Perhaps the gates of hell should sound less "floaty" like the first section, and more stately and fiery.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I think the composition is pretty good. I am always a fan of your harmonies as you know. And like your other compositions, it is very evocative as well. I like how you portray the gates of hell and I like the impressionistic style of your music, I can tell Ravel is a big influence. The piece kind of reminds me of Valentin Silvestrov's 1st string quartet. That piece starts off very tonal and easy on the ears and gets more and more dissonant and off kilter as it goes along. It does so at a lot slower pace than your piano piece here, but it still reminded me a bit of that. The transitions sound fine to me. The only thing I would criticize the piece on perhaps is that the sections don't sound contrasted enough maybe. Perhaps the gates of hell should sound less "floaty" like the first section, and more stately and fiery.


ok, thanks for listen. yeah, I have a portrait of Ravel in front of my piano , that says a lot  . i would definitely rewrite some aspects of the hell's gates section, you are not the first one that says to me that this section is somewhat soft. glad you liked the transitions, i worked them very carefully. regards.


----------



## aleazk

where it says "ingenuity", actually is "Ingenuousness".


----------

